# Wachusett - 12/29/2011



## Nick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm 2 days late with this report 

Conditions: temps about 28 or so, slightly windy, fully sun. I arrived around 11AM and stayed until about 4PM. 

It was the first day that 10th Mt Trail was open, but the conditions were really poor there - very icy, golf-ball sized chunks, skittish. The snow on Conifer was much, MUCH better, machine groomed and skied nicely. The terrain was a BIT more varied than my last outing at Wachusett, which was nice - some more rolls and terrain features which made the skiing a little more interesting and offered the opportunity for a couple jumps here and there 

Also spent some time over at Look Mom, Challenger, and Ralphs - all skied pretty well. Snowmaking was ongoing on Ralphs and they were just starting snowmaking in Vickery Bowl. 

I fell once, but no yard sale, on a small jump by the box on Look Mom. Honestly, I way overshot it. I have this innate fear of coming up short on jumps (I HATE landing on the top) and just way overshot it, landed after the bottom, and anded up just sliding out. It wasn't bad, although for a second I had some pain in my left thumb and though I might have broken it, but all was good. Yahoo! 

All in all a great day. I had brought my two nephews and niece (ages 4, 8, 10) - they all went skiing for the very first time in the Polar Kids program. My sister-in-law also took her first lesson. They really enjoyed it, which is great. It does get expensive though. 

Also I have to say the traffic is nonexistant. I couldn't believe it was Christmas week. We skied right onto the lift over and over again, with no lines at all for the Polar Express quad. I don't know if this is normal or just a function of the weather but it was really easy to put on the runs. 

Now I'm warmed up and getting anxious for some some moguls / trees / steeper terrain :lol: 

No pics, as my wife had the camera the entire day with an eye on the kiddos on the beginner slope.


----------

